# Does polish on your toes make you more susceptable to problems?



## Karren (Feb 20, 2009)

Seems like every time I leave polish on my toes for extended periods of time, + 2 week or more, I end up with a toe nail problem... And here's what I found when I took off my gold sparkley polish this evening....







Your guys have any problems like this? I have no clue what it is... last time I ended up loosing half my toe nail to an infection and I clean my feet!! lol


----------



## Bee Luscious (Feb 20, 2009)

It should have nothing to do with the polish you may just be susceptible to fungus. Ask your doctor about I think its Lamisil not sure its a prescription that clears up all problems with toe nails.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 20, 2009)

looks like fungus, def. not the polish


----------



## Karren (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah... I think I used Lamisil last time... if I don't use polish then I don't have problems!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I've never had polish do that to me and I've left it on for longer before. Definitely talk to your doctor if this happens all the time. That's kinda scary!


----------



## Karren (Feb 20, 2009)

Very scarry... Last time it was a mess... took almost a year for my toe nail to grow back... so this time I only left it one for 2 weeks or so... Same toe too...


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 20, 2009)

Idk Ive never had that problem either. Maybe the polish aggravates what you already have.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sometimes you can do damage to your nails whilst wearing polish and you don't notice as the polish is concealing the nail. I sometimes find surprises when I take off my clients polish! That looks like you have dropped something on your nail, or a fungal infection. Leave the polish off it until it heals.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think it's the polish but like Bec said sometimes you can damage your nail and because the polish is hiding it you don't notice until you take it off.


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bee Luscious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It should have nothing to do with the polish you may just be susceptible to fungus. Ask your doctor about I think its Lamisil not sure its a prescription that clears up all problems with toe nails. I agree, it seems u are susceptible-but quick note, lamisil can potentially damage your liver and you have to take it everyday for three months! ask your doc about sporanox as an alternative, you take it seven days a month, for three months, and no liver damage





(I learnt this the hard way)


----------



## SophieIowa (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe you should throw out the polishes that do this, they may be harboring the fungus you keep getting


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 21, 2009)

Karren, if it is fungal, you need to throw out all the polishes you've used on your toes....fungas is highly contageous and will harbour in the laquer!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 21, 2009)

I think you have sexy toes!


----------



## Karren (Feb 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you have sexy toes! Hahaha!! Thanks Angela!! You should have seen them with all gold glittery polish on!! 
I may have injured my to nail by banging it on something? I'm always doing dumb stuff like that..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think that's fungus. I think your nails just got stained from the polish. It happens sometimes. As far as the gouge in your toe, that looks like an injury to me! Probably not caused by the polish.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea as for the yellowish stain on your toe nails they're just stained from the fingernail polish...cuz like you said it only happens when you wear it now as for the gash in your toenail looks like you just bumped it on something and you didnt notice it at first cuz of the nail polish.


----------



## katana (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, I don't think that's fungus. I think your nails just got stained from the polish. It happens sometimes. As far as the gouge in your toe, that looks like an injury to me! Probably not caused by the polish.



Agreed


----------



## Annelle (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm thinking that the arrow was trying to point more towards that blackish/dark reddish streak thing on the big toe?

Once you figure out what it is and figure out how to fix it...I agree on one thing...

don't re-use any old polishes that seem to have caused this in the past!

And maybe next time try using a clear/sheer polish so you can actually see your toenail still to test it? That way if you do start developing anything you'd be able to see it immediately instead of waiting until you remove it to find out something black has grown underneath.

Usually I do my toes when I feel like giving them attention once every few months or years and then I forget about them until a month later when like 1/3 of my toenails are left painted and my nails look really weird cause it's like...I badly tipped them unevenly with half of it all peeled off. Never had any problems from it though.


----------



## Karren (Mar 2, 2009)

Clear is a great idea!! Not very pretty though! Lol. I've been usimg lamisil since I discovered it and its starting to go away.. Once its going I'll try the clear and just keep an eye on it and see what developes.. Maybe I'm just prone to toe nail infections..


----------



## tika (Mar 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes you can do damage to your nails whilst wearing polish and you don't notice as the polish is concealing the nail. Good point! I once took off my nail polish and saw a big dark spot and the nail slightly cracked. I was confused, and then I remembered vaguely that one of my friends had accidentally stepped on my toe with her stilletto heel (not with all of her weight though) at a bar the week before. I had forgotten about it because I was sort of tipsy at that point already.



&lt;--(this smiley thingie makes me laugh) It took a couple of weeks to grow out. Anyway, it was quite a yucky surprise!


----------

